# MAC gift bags on MTV's Total Request Live



## clamster (Feb 5, 2008)

Today Fergie a.k.a. Stacy Ferguson, new spokesperson for Viva Glam was a guest on TRL (Total Request Live), they show featured a MAC cosmetics makeover for a Fergie fan turning her "Fergalicious". Fergie spoke about the Viva glam compaign and gave Lindsey the VJ a VGVI lipglass! Of course as we all know, 100% of the proceeds from the Viva Glam collection go to help AIDS.
The Duchess stated she was a fan of the MAC *pro lash *mascara, I believe. 
At the end of the show The whole audience was given MAC cosmetic kits!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyone know what was inside?!
It appeared they got LE MAC bags. I am so jealous! Some of the guys in the crowd looked completely lost and had no idea what they got LOL. Also the makeover turned out really nice. Apparently MAC is the makeup behind TRL, and the makeup always looks great. I wish I was there to get free MAC!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 6, 2008)

I am curious too.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

Bitches!

I wish the guys joined specktra to sell those bags. Or ebay...


----------



## clamster (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Bitches!

I wish the guys joined specktra to sell those bags. Or ebay...




_

 
HAHAHA I really hope a specktra member was in the crowd!


----------



## Weasel (Feb 9, 2008)

cool!

though I don't like fergie haha


why does she call herself the duchess? Over here duchesses are seen as being fat frumpy old women


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_cool!

though I don't like fergie haha


why does she call herself the duchess? Over here duchesses are seen as being fat frumpy old women_

 
It's a play on words.  Since her stage name is Fergie like the Duchess of York she calls herself the "Dutchess".


----------

